
A Shocking Find in a Neanderthal Cave - pingou
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/05/the-astonishing-age-of-a-neanderthal-cave-construction-site/484070/?single_page=true
======
ColinWright
This story has been submitted many time, and yet there is (so far) no
discussion, and few (if any) upvotes. Here are submissions of a few other
sources of this story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11776041](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11776041)
(sciencealert.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11775080](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11775080)
(theguardian.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11773039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11773039)
(popularmechanics.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11772796](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11772796)
(theguardian.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11772362](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11772362)
(arstechnica.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11771429](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11771429)
(theatlantic.com)

